# Lady Mostyn



## Peggy747 (Jul 24, 2005)

Gentlemen--Can anyone offer any information on the "Lady Mostyn" (Coaster)sailing between Liverpool and Mostyn ironworks in the 30s 40s ,she was sunk by a mine early in the war in Liverpool Bay, 
Cheers Peter, (Thumb)


----------



## Billy1963 (Jan 4, 2006)

Cargo ship Lady Mostyn, 305grt, (Darwen & Mostyn Iron Co.) had been sailing from Liverpool to Llandulas when she hit a mine and sank of the Formby Light Vessel killing 6 of her crew.

Five men are commemorated on Tower Hill Panel 107

BARNARD, Able Seaman, RONALD, M.V. The Lady Mostyn (Chester). Merchant Navy. 23rd July 1940. Age 18. 

ROWLANDS, Seaman, DAVID ARTHUR, M.V. The Lady Mostyn (Chester). Merchant Navy. 23rd July 1940. Age 22. Son of David John and Elizabeth Rowlands, of Nevin, Caernarvonshire. 

WILLIAMS, Second Engineer Officer, LESLIE, M.V. The Lady Mostyn (Chester). Merchant Navy. 23rd July 1940. Age 25. Son of Thomas and Mary Williams, of Picton, Cheshire. 

WILLIAMS, Mate, OWEN GRIFFITH, M.V. The Lady Mostyn (Chester). Merchant Navy. 23rd July 1940. Age 49. Husband of A. A. Williams, of Llithfaen, Caernarvonshire. 

WILLIAMS, Cabin Boy, THOMAS JOHN, M.V. The Lady Mostyn (Chester). Merchant Navy. 23rd July 1940. Age 16. Son of Owen G. and Mary Williams; nephew of Annie Roberts, of Nevin, Caernarvonshire. His brother William Hugh also fell. 

Buried ashore

WILLIAMS, Chief Engineer Officer, THOMAS, M.V. The Lady Mostyn (Chester). Merchant Navy. 23rd July 1940. Age 39. Son of Thomas and Mary Williams; husband of Margaret Williams, of Mostyn. Buried Llanasa (Picton) Cemetery. Section. B. Grave 44.


----------



## Billy1963 (Jan 4, 2006)

Apologies!! there was a spelling mistake in my files of casualties. There were actually 7 lost (all hands). The one I missed was the ships Master:

LLOYD, Master, GEORGE, M.V. The Lady Mostyn. Merchant Navy. 23rd July 1940. Age 68. Husband of Gwen Lloyd, of Prestatyn. Buried Flint (St. Mary) Churchyard Extension. Section. N. Line O. Grave 2. 

Built 1938 Off. No. 162046. Her Log Books & Crew Agreements for 1940 are held at the TNA in Kew in file BT 381/1058.


----------



## Peggy747 (Jul 24, 2005)

*Lddy mostyn*

Hello Billy, 
Thank you for your prompt and comprehensive reply, I am glad to note that you have come into this site, it is slightly different to Brians but with the same kind of people aboard . Cheers Peter (Thumb)


----------



## Billy1963 (Jan 4, 2006)

No problem, I love it here (Thumb) 

It's nice to see and hear the happy times that have gone at sea. I was a sea when all the good ships had been and gone. It's not my fault I was on Middlesbrough Pool in the 80's (Cloud) I know the meaning of " I see no ships" (empty board every time I walk in the Pool Office)

Still saw and done enough in my time... possibly know the Grand'daughters of the girls you lot met and left behind (*)) 

Just getting out lass to spray the hosepipe on the windows to help me get to sleep (Night)


----------

